# Pfadfinder-Gewichts-Vergleich



## uffe (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo alle Pfadfinder-Fahrer!

Wenn ihr die Kilos Eurer Bikes wisst, könnt Ihr die mal bekanntgeben?
Als ich mit meinem neuen auf die Personenwage stieg und die Differenz dann sage und schreibe 15,3 Kg betrug, war ich ja schon erst mal "leicht" entsetzt, damit hatte ich dann irgendwie doch nicht gerechnet  hoppla!   
Da muss ja hart trainiert werden!


----------



## Nomercy (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Uffe,

zunächst einmal Glückwunsch zu der schönen Maschine. Das Pfadfinder begeistert mich zunehmend, sowohl optisch & technisch, als auch vom Einsatzzweck als Enduro oder leichter Freerider. Stelle mir gerade selber ein (noch virtuelles) BW Pathfinder zusammen. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, das dieses Bike, wenn es konsequent als Enduro zusammengeschraubt wird, einfach 15kg wiegen muß. Neben dem Rahmen, sind Gabel und LRS sicherlich die gewichtsentscheidenden Faktoren. Wo bitte soll man da sparen, ohne dann mit seinem Konzept zwischen Baum und Borke zu landen? Und für einen (fast) Freerider ist das Pfadfinder doch ein Leichtgewicht. Trotzdem würden mich die Gewichte anderer Pathfinder auch sehr interessieren.
Also nochmal: echt geile Maschine! 

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Läßt sich eigentlich jede PIKE (optional?) vom Lenker aus bedienen, oder nur die TEAM und wie wichtig ist das für Dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (10. Oktober 2004)

Äääh, meins wiegt 17,1KG - teuflisch schwer, erhöht den Trainingseffekt. Mehr wie 2-3 Stunden fahre ich in der Regel damit aber auch nicht. Liegt an UST (da wiegt der Mantel schon ca. 900/St), Rohloff, Saint Kombi - eben null Leichtbau an dem Rad.

@Nomercy:
Zu PopLoc kann ich nur sagen bei den 140mm echt sinnvoll. Im Normalbetrieb volle Sensibilität und Bedarf (Wiegetritt auf kurzen Anstiegen, extrem langsamer Trail mit Stufen...) blockieren. Wobei blockieren ja immer noch ca. 2cm Federweg bedeutet (je nach Einstellung). Außerdem macht die Gabel bei groben Stößen komplett auf (habe ich noch nicht getestet).


----------



## Nomercy (10. Oktober 2004)

@Endurance,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann kommt bei mir auch PopLoc an den Lenker. Eigentlich will ich mir ja einen DT Swiss LRS mit 6.1er-Felgen und 240FR-Naben auswählen, allerdings erwäge ich auch UST - welches sind Deine UST-Komponenten bzw. welche würdest Du empfehlen?

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (10. Oktober 2004)

@Nomercy:
Habe bis jetzt Alberts, Conti, Michelin gefahren. Hier meine Rangliste 

Marathon, Enduro
Conti Vapor, Michelin HOT S (mein absoluter Favorit für's Pfadfinder)
Michelin XL S, FAT Albert
Michelin Comp S, Albert 

Conti Gravity kommt demnächst mal dran (HOT S ist runtergenudelt). Evtl. auch mal Maxxis. Zu UST Felgen kann ich keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte besteuern, da ich mit Normalfelgen und Dichtungsband fahre (KEINE Probleme).


----------



## wondermike (11. Oktober 2004)

Also, meins liegt bei 14,5 kg. Damit bin ich hier ja noch ein Leichtgewicht.  

Ich hab' die Minute 1:00 drin, für meine Zwecke reicht die bisher völlig aus. Obwohl ich teilweise schon ganz schön flott die Trails runterheize, hatte ich bisher noch nie das Gefühl, dass ich an die Grenzen vom Bike komme. Ich werde mir irgendwann auch noch einen zweiten, leichteren LRS holen, mit leichteren Reifen komme ich dann deutlich unter 14 kg. Damit kann ich mit dem Pfadi auch einen Alpencross fahren.


----------



## maaatin (12. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich so mitbekomme, daß kaum einer einen Pfadfinder unter 14 kg hat, dann muß ich sagen, daß es für mich doch besser war, das Teil nicht zu kaufen. Mein jetziges Bike mit 130/135 mm FW und UST hat zum Glück nur 13,5kg (mit Pedalen). Da das Bike mein einzigstes ist, muß ich damit auch lange Touren fahren können, da sollte es auch einigermaßen leicht sein....

Heftig leicht sind die neuen Prophets von Cannondale: bei 140 mm FW v/h  unter 13 kg (mit Pedalen).    Aber irgendwann stelle ich mir schon die Frage , ob mehr FW und weniger Gewicht sinnvoll sind. Denn schließlich soll das Ganze ja nicht auseinanderbrechen....


----------



## Nomercy (12. Oktober 2004)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so mitbekomme, daß kaum einer einen Pfadfinder unter 14 kg hat, dann muß ich sagen, daß es für mich doch besser war, das Teil nicht zu kaufen. Mein jetziges Bike mit 130/135 mm FW und UST hat zum Glück nur 13,5kg (mit Pedalen). Da das Bike mein einzigstes ist, muß ich damit auch lange Touren fahren können, da sollte es auch einigermaßen leicht sein....
> 
> Heftig leicht sind die neuen Prophets von Cannondale: bei 140 mm FW v/h unter 13 kg (mit Pedalen).  Aber irgendwann stelle ich mir schon die Frage , ob mehr FW und weniger Gewicht sinnvoll sind. Denn schließlich soll das Ganze ja nicht auseinanderbrechen....


Völlig richtig. Wenn man nur ein einziges (vollgefedertes) Bike hat/haben will und damit auch gut touren möchte, dann ist das Faunus die bessere Wahl.
Und für ein Tourenbike oder für den Alpencross macht der viele Federweg ohnehin keinen Sinn. Über die Alpen kommt man - so meine ich - mit 0mm/80mm (h./v.) am effizientesten, dann ist das Verhältnis zwischen Gewicht und Komfort ausgewogen. Alpencross u.ä. bedeutet kein Freeride zu fahren, eher das Gegenteil: sehr defensiv, öfters mal das Bike tragen und schieben - also auch mit dem Fully bergab. Dort zählt u.a. neben dem Genuß der Landschaft, in erster Linie die Ausdauer - also gesund & sicher durchkommen. Der ggf. im Überschuss vorhandene Federweg wird nicht genutzt.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## wondermike (12. Oktober 2004)

@Nomercy
Natürlich macht sich bergauf und besonders bei Schiebe-/Tragepassagen das Mehrgewicht negativ bemerkbar. Trotzdem würde ich durchaus mit dem Pfadfinder einen Alpencross fahren, auch wenn man defensiv fährt, macht sich der Federweg bergab in Form von mehr Fahrspaß bemerkbar.

@maatin
Das Prophet ist wirklich nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch. Mit Enduro-tauglicher Ausstattung wiegt das Teil auch  schnell über 13 Kilo. Außerdem soll es um die Steifgkeit nicht zum besten bestellt sein.


----------



## Nomercy (12. Oktober 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> @Nomercy
> Natürlich macht sich bergauf und besonders bei Schiebe-/Tragepassagen das Mehrgewicht negativ bemerkbar. Trotzdem würde ich durchaus mit dem Pfadfinder einen Alpencross fahren, auch wenn man defensiv fährt, macht sich der Federweg bergab in Form von mehr Fahrspaß bemerkbar.


Ist  recht. Meine ja auch, daß das Pfadfinder an sich eben kein Bike ist, um daran Ultra-Leichtbau zu betreiben. Das kann man einfacher haben. Und was die Alpen angeht: alles, was man liebt, bekommt man über die Berge. Ein Bekannter von mir ist vor zwei Jahren mit einem 28er Centurion Trekkingrad einen Alpencross mitgefahren. Er hats gut überlebt. Und wenn ich ein Pfadfinder habe, dann kommt das Teil auch mal dort hin, in die Alpen.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## wondermike (12. Oktober 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Und was die Alpen angeht: alles, was man liebt, bekommt man über die Berge.


       

Hätt' ich selbst nicht besser sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uffe (13. Oktober 2004)

Ein oder sogar zwei weitere Bikes besitze auch ich nicht, wird alles per Pfadfinder passieren müssen!
Ich werde aber fürs erste die Laufräder durch leichtere Reifen und Schläuche abspecken. Obwohl nur ALbert bestellt, hat S-Tec mir Fat Albert montiert, in Kombination mit 245 gr IRC Schläuchen!
Leider war mir das zuerst egal, habe ich mir die Wiegemühe erst gemacht, nachdem alles schon benutzt war...
Da sind pro Rad schon mind. 200 gr weniger machbar...

Will mir jemand noch neuwertige Reifen mit 785 gr/Stück abkaufen?


----------



## Nomercy (13. Oktober 2004)

uffe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein oder sogar zwei weitere Bikes besitze auch ich nicht, wird alles per Pfadfinder passieren müssen!
> Ich werde aber fürs erste die Laufräder durch leichtere Reifen und Schläuche abspecken. Obwohl nur ALbert bestellt, hat S-Tec mir Fat Albert montiert, in Kombination mit 245 gr IRC Schläuchen!
> Leider war mir das zuerst egal, habe ich mir die Wiegemühe erst gemacht, nachdem alles schon benutzt war...
> Da sind pro Rad schon mind. 200 gr weniger machbar...
> ...


Wollen wir tauschen? Habe noch einen Satz kaum benutzte superleichte und dünne FastFred 2,35 light (1x als Kevlar-Version für hinten)?


----------



## uffe (13. Oktober 2004)

@ Nomercy:

Das wäre etwas zu "wenig" des Guten    
Die sind dann doch sehr skinny!

Aber danke trotzdem!


----------



## maaatin (13. Oktober 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Völlig richtig. Wenn man nur ein einziges (vollgefedertes) Bike hat/haben will und damit auch gut touren möchte, dann ist das Faunus die bessere Wahl.



Leider hat mich das Faunus dann auch nicht überzeugt...


----------



## Oseyn (17. Oktober 2004)

tach zusammen

Also mein Pfadfinder wiegt 13,8 kg, inklusive Pedale, flaschenhalter und Lenkerhörnchen. Fahre auch UST (Crossmax Enduro).Bin damit zwar keinen Alpencross gefahren, dafür im September die Ronda Grande in den Dolomiten (daher auch die Hörnchen) Übrigens eine super Tour  . Das Pfadfinder ist sicherlich nicht das ideale Bike für die Alpen, aber wie schon gesagt wurde:
1. super komfortabel   und
2. was man liebt, bekommt man überall hoch.  

Mit ein bischen training läßt sich daß Bike auch ganz gut die Berge raufschleppen. Wenn man lange rauffahren will ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings eine absenkbare Gabel unbedingt ratsam.


----------



## uffe (17. Oktober 2004)

@ Oseyn

Was hast Du denn für Komponenten? Vor allem Gabel und Laufräder? Das ist ja eine Region, in die ich nie kommen werde...
Aber es mussten ja auch unbedingt Hügi Fr/XM 321 Laufräder sein   
Ob es nun nötig war oder nicht   
Dazu noch Crankbrothers Mallet Pedale, VRO und das ganze läppert sich zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oseyn (17. Oktober 2004)

@uffe

also, nun die Liste
Gabel: Minute I
Laufräder: crossmax Enduro
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Jim (nicht zu empfehlen)
Schaltung Shimano XT 04 komplett (auch Umwerfer!), Syntac VRO, Magura Lousie FR


----------



## Blaufuessler (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi oseyn,

ich will jetzt net wieder die Diskussion mit 04 er XT E-Type Umwerfer aufleben lassen, aber verrat mir doch eines, hattest du noch keine Probleme mit dem Teil?
Wenn das Pfadfinder nicht dranhängen würde, wäre ich schon fast kurz davor gewesen den Umwerfer an die Wand zu schmeissen


----------



## Oseyn (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi Blaufüssler

Doch, jede Menge. Hab das Bike dann bei Bergwerk vorbeigebracht und die haben die ganze Sache neu eingestellt. Super Service! Trotzdem habe ich mir einen 03er XT Umwerfer gebraucht besorgt. Selber einstellen will ich den 04er nicht mehr. Das geht glaube ich auch nur dann, wenn Du etwas gewichtstuning machst. Ich habe jedenfalls vorher schon etwas am umwerfer gefeilt. So jetzt habe ich auch etwas zu Gewicht meines Pfadfinders verraten und warum mein Bike unter 14kg wiegt. Somit paßt der Beitrag wieder zum Thema.


----------



## uffe (21. Oktober 2004)

Hah, das sehe ich ja jetzt gerade erst!
S-Tec hat mir trotz Telefonabsprache über E-Type 2003, bei denen el Chefe die Probleme mit der 2004er Variante selber bestätigt hat, trotzdem einen 2004er montiert  aber es funktioniert!
Am Montageständer mit entlastetem Hinterbau fällt die Kette zwar nicht aufs Granny, aber aufgesessen mit Sag und höher kommender Kette klappt alles problemlos. Schaltet sorglos auf alle Blätter, kommt weder dem Rahmen noch einem Fat Albert Snakeskin in die Quere! Habe nur die Begrenzungsschrauben besser justiert, sonst nichts weiter notwendig gewesen...
Nur Schwein gehabt?
Vielleicht kommen die Probleme ja noch, wenn ich endlich mal ein zweites Mal zu Fahren komme  nicht, dass ich Wert darauf lege... 

Gute Nacht,
Ulf

Ergänzung:
Ich sollte wohl eher abwarten, bis ich das Bike in beiden Federwegen richtig kenne  Setupfahrten: Fahren, Dämpfer pumpen - fahren, dämpferpumpen - fahren, Dämpfer umhängen - fahren, wieder pumpen? - fahren... Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist...


----------



## XC_Freund (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, da würde mich mal ein Foto interessieren. Der S-Tec Chef hat nämlich zu mir auch gesagt, das der 04er mit einem Trick zu montieren wäre. Da ich mein Bike noch nicht habe, wurde der Trick noch nicht besprochen.


----------



## uffe (22. Oktober 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, da würde mich mal ein Foto interessieren. Der S-Tec Chef hat nämlich zu mir auch gesagt, das der 04er mit einem Trick zu montieren wäre. Da ich mein Bike noch nicht habe, wurde der Trick noch nicht besprochen.



Einen Trick kann ich so nicht entdecken. Fotos im Album, vielleicht kannst Du ja etwas damit anfangen. Besser geht es ohne Kurbeldemontage nicht, Klappmonitor meiner Canon G3 sei Dank, ohne wär es noch umständlicher gewesen...


----------



## Blaufuessler (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also den Trick mit dem 04er Umwerfer wüsste ich auch mal zu gerne. Der einzigste Trick der mir zu dem Umwerfer einfällt in auf der Rückseite etwas auszufräsen. 
Tschuldigung übrigens daß ich jetzt schon wieder damit anfange, ich weiss des gehört net in den Thread. Aber ich hab so langsam en Umwerfer-Trauma.


----------

